# 1124P Stuck In Bypass?



## mrderrick (Sep 5, 2010)

Let me first say that this site has been a indispensable resource for me in setting up my 1124P.

All was pure musical bliss, then I decided to re-work my seating position.

I got rid of an overstuffed leather love seat and placed a row of low cabinets along my back wall.

My seating position moved about 6 more inches out into the room.

Pure listening hell was the overall result.

So I set up my RTA to see what the response was.

The 1124Ps output was active with filters (I think) and the curve was way off.

I thought that all I would have to do was reset my filter settings to get my curve back.

No go, no matter what level settings I enter for a frequency, there is no change in response.

The In/Out yellow light is on.

The settings are set in Hz, not KHz.

The freq points are all set to PA.

The settings are saved after I set them.

I just can not get the frequencies to adjust.

I have a bizarre 10dB peak that covers 25 - 40 Hz.

I did remove the 1124P to recheck the response with the RTA.

Is it possible that I positioned myself in a room node that can't be corrected by EQ?

Could the 1124P be stuck in bypass and not processing the signal?

The 1124P is connected between my Atmasphere MP3 pre and active Avantgarde Sub 225 bass units up to 140Hz.

The main Avantgarde Duo Omega horns are driven full range by the MP3 through Atmasphere M60s.

Any input on this issue will be greatly appreciated!

:help:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you disconnect the signal in the path to the main horns to make sure it is the sub bass units you are measuring?


----------



## shinksma (Aug 12, 2010)

A couple of quick things to check:

Do you use just the left or right of the 1124? Did you accidentally swap the sides of the filters and/or connections? (That's the kind of silly thing I do...)

Can you try loading up really goofy EQ to the 1124, do a near-field measurement (not from the LP, but right next to the SW) - if nothing is changing response-wise with near-field measurements then indeed your 1124 is not impacting the signal.

Can you do a complete reset on the 1124 and start from scratch? See pg 16 of the manual (press filter select and store keys while powering up - keep pressed for one second after power-up). 

Dunno what else to suggest...

shinksma


----------



## mrderrick (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: 1124P Stuck In Bypass? SUCCESS!*

I take measurements with the subs alone and with the horns.

Using 1/6 octave sine wave test tones and a 20 - 20 Khz sine wave sweep.

The Mic at about 80 degrees for the bass and on axis for the horns.

I tried some really wild settings and still had the same response.

So I started over from scratch after letting the 1124P sit for 24 hours disconnected from everything.

I re-took measurements for each channel and re-loaded the filter settings in channel 4, then transferring them to channel 10.

Everything is now back as it should be.

My only guess is that the 1124P may have had a "static" attack since the air is starting to dry out here in Pennsyltucky.

If the problem surfaces again I will try the reset.

Thanks for the suggestions.

All is right once again!

arty:arty:


----------



## shinksma (Aug 12, 2010)

Heh, yeah, electronics does weird things when affected by static (either local from you and the carpet or the big stuff between cloud and ground  )

I discovered yesterday that my KVM switch was no longer happy (I'd not used it in a while, but it had been plugged in). In the past couple months my clothes dryer and washer were misbehaving. I suspect all of this is due to a nearby lightning strike about 2 months ago.

Hope it keeps working for you!

shinksma


----------

